# I'm just unlikable



## green20ghouls (Oct 10, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that I am just unlikable. Maybe there is a vibe from me that makes me so unlikable. I don't know what it is, even when I try my hardest to be polite to people, I can feel this intense hatred and irritation coming from them. 

I just don't understand people and people don't understand me. I'm fighting a losing battle. I'm so tempted to give in to these suicidal impulses. Even people that I have never spoken to just HATE me for no reason that I can think of.

Anyone else just come to the conclusion that they are unlikable? I want to hide inside a cave and just never have to see anyone ever again.


----------



## Avid Gamer (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah I feel unlikable too. Its hard but you gotta hope it will get better.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

bs, because of your wanting to hide inside a cave, makes you more awesome in some way. TO ME, all the great people want to hide away usually so. I believe that, only you know if this is true.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I feel the same exact way.


----------



## green20ghouls (Oct 10, 2014)

Peachypeach..:haha I never all the awesome people wanted to hide inside a cave..that made me laugh so thank you! 

I will keep hoping it will somehow get better.. :thanks


----------



## Cpinn84 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Overly polite*

At times I feel like I'm boring, lame and having nothing to add in conversations with friends and family which leads to me thinking that I'm not likable. I know I can't control what other people think or do but I see others socialize and do it with ease and I wonder why can't I just get it. Being too polite isn't the answer, I've tried that and I've still gotten rejected. It hurts. But hey we all feel your pain.


----------



## marsupilami29 (May 28, 2014)

I feel the exact same way you do. I tried being nice. I also tried having conversations but I feel like I am always rejected, unwanted, and annoying. I don't know what's wrong with me and I keep wondering why can't I socialise with ease like other people around me.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't all people with SA feel this way?


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm hella unlikeable... I've always felt like I radiated something that made people know to stay away, and the ones who risked it and came up to me anyway quickly realized that their gut feeling was correct.


----------



## green20ghouls (Oct 10, 2014)

I guess a lot of people with SA feel this way. I always worry that people think I'm being fake and pretentious, so they just get annoyed, bored. I tried being myself but that didn't seem to work either. Now I can't really figure out who the real me is any more? I know it sounds crazy, but I feel like I lost the real me a long time ago. Like I'm buried under all this negativity and anxiety.


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel like that all the time. It seems like no matter how nice I am and how good of an impression I imagined I made people always tend to not want anything to do with me and they tend to reject me once they get to know me. No matter how I try to think positively or do the right things I never seem to win in social interactions.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont believe in affections or fondness, for an ugly person like me i only believe in money and self interest


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel the same way. I think I give people bad vibes with my serious natural face, and my constant awkwardness in every situation imaginable.


----------



## Fabsie (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe it's because you can't handle how to make the right face expressions, you should train yourself in the mirror and try to figure out what makes people dislike about you. 
Also you should go ahead and ask directly someone who dislikes who, why are you hated for no reason, there has to be a reason but you don't know so you need to go on a quest to find it out or you will always be unhappy wondering what is going on.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can relate.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Why do you think you are ugly?



monotonous said:


> i dont believe in affections or fondness, for an ugly person like me i only believe in money and self interest


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

Glass-Shards said:


> I feel the same way. I think I give people bad vibes with my serious natural face, and my constant awkwardness in every situation imaginable.


Same, even though a few people have told me I'm nice and likable. It's just hard to believe


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

yea, I've come to the conclusion that I'm unlikeable, there are times when people have shown interest in my existence but that is only very temporary and it goes back to me feeling like I'm just a shadow, or invisible I feel like no matter how much I try I can never be truly liked by people. It hurts to feel so rejected


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I can relate.


you're very likeable! You're nice, what are you talking about.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

We're all hurt people here, who HAVE to change this and become loved. This is my biggest goal now.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not this way and I don't feel this way, but I'm attracted to people that feel this way and always have been. I always wanted to befriend people who felt unloved or friendless because my heart could feel their sorrow and I hated it. I remember in school I always tried to talk to the people no one else would talk to. There was this poor girl in school who had the worst clothes and no one would even look at her. I took her in the bathroom and showed her how to arrange her hair and put on eyeshadow. Mom let me take her some clothes. My other friends looked at me like I had lost my mind. I didn't care, I didn't ever want to be like that.


----------

